# Very High quality article by John Mosby



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

https://mountainguerrilla.wordpress...al-intelligence-considerations-for-partisans/

its a bit of a long read but IMO he does a good job applying and translating military operational planning concepts to the Survivalist/Prepper/Patriot Insurgent.

Please Discuss. :wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Will read it later gut sounds like a good program.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueZ said:


> https://mountainguerrilla.wordpress...al-intelligence-considerations-for-partisans/
> 
> its a bit of a long read but IMO he does a good job applying and translating military operational planning concepts to the Survivalist/Prepper/Patriot Insurgent.
> 
> Please Discuss. :wave:


Bluez, thanks for the link. I did find this very informative and worth the read. Now as to it pertaining to me. I am a bugin operator, so 90% of the material while very informative does not pertain to my situation. The logic and information in the article is definitely worth understanding. I do not belong to any MAG or defense group and plan to do an "Alamo" in a SHTF event. As it was pointed out in the article, no fortress is indestructible, all will fall given enough fire power. None of our BOL will with stand a Hellfire missile.

Now, for the younger folks who are physically fit and might want to join a resistance force, this article is a great information source to determine if the group you are about to join has their crap together. A well armed but poorly led groups is just a fast way to become extinct.

My only complaint about this article is the excessive use of the F word. I felt it detracted from the writers message and diminished his message. Now understand I am an old fart and that kind of language was frowned upon and indicated a lower journalism skill level in my day. I understand it is common today but I still do not approve of it's heavy use.

I would recommend reading this article for the tactical information. Better to understand tactical methods than to be taken by surprise. JMHO


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Just pass up the language and pay attention to the detailed info. Just looking at the info it entails could give you an advantage of determining what you face in a given situation.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

TMT the author is probably your generation.
An Old Green beret who trains Americans in the right stuff.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueZ said:


> TMT the author is probably your generation.
> An Old Green beret who trains Americans in the right stuff.


Glad his qualifications are proven but I still don't approve excess use of the F word. Smash you thumb with a hammer, let it out. To emphasize a point, not required. His tactical points were well made and very concise, so there was no need to lower his writing standard with excess use of profanity. JMHO


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Agreed. But I did get quite a bit from the info


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice article. My militia unit is called the "Sabine Pirates Butt Bandits!"

Since information is not intelligence, I thought all intelligence was based on information.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

bacpacker said:


> Agreed. But I did get quite a bit from the info


I thought the article did present a lot of very valuable info and if I was 40 years younger, I would want to find a group trained like what was discussed.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

You and me both. 
An old ex army Sargent I grew up around once gave me some advice that I have ways tried to keep in mind. Listen to what I am saying not how I say it, as in screaming, cussing, whatever. I guess over time I have just taken to applying that to the written word as well. He could have said just as much without the foul wording But I just skimmed over that without paying attention to it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

After reading over a lot of it I can see this is for younger people than hubby and I. Looks like we are in trouble if around when shtf.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> After reading over a lot of it I can see this is for younger people than hubby and I. Looks like we are in trouble if around when shtf.


Understanding your operational environment in your AO and basing your planning on it is valuable to anyone.

If a person is 70 years old perhaps even more important.. because you can't easily hoof it out of dodge and have to solve your problems instead.
This problem "solving" may involve violence.

The Chemical energy cached in loaded ammunition can compensate for muscle power.

With a little bit of planning even just two elderly folks can be incredibly dangerous to an armed group of younger thugs or even troops if those are careless with their security.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> After reading over a lot of it I can see this is for younger people than hubby and I. Looks like we are in trouble if around when shtf.


I "war gamed" resistance scenarios and for intelligence I gleaned from organized crime the fact that anyone can be useful and important to an operation. Old women would run the numbers for the mob, old ladies with grocery carts were lookouts and couriers.

Old folks run better safe houses and are more effective in passing intelligence information to mobile agents. Who looks twice at several adults having dinner with "grandma" or aunt Sally?

Old folks also better manage switching stations for the underground railroad. They provide the security for children during an operation, do triage for the covert emergency room, etc. You are useful if you want to be useful.



BlueZ said:


> ...The Chemical energy cached in loaded ammunition can compensate for muscle power...


...kinetic energy...it's what's smacking around the battlefield!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

VoorTrekker said:


> I "war gamed" resistance scenarios and for intelligence I gleaned from organized crime the fact that anyone can be useful and important to an operation. Old women would run the numbers for the mob, old ladies with grocery carts were lookouts and couriers. Old folks run better safe houses and are more effective in passing intelligence information to mobile agents. Who looks twice at several adults having dinner with "grandma" or aunt Sally? Old folks also better manage switching stations for the underground railroad. They provide the security for children during an operation, do triage for the covert emergency room, etc. You are useful if you want to be useful.
> ...kinetic energy...it's what's smacking around the battlefield!


Young folks have the "energy," old folks have the experience and smarts!!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> ...kinetic energy...it's what's smacking around the battlefield!


Its chemical energy first, when it get's converted via ignition (also a chemical process albeit a quick one) then it transfers it's chemical energy to the projectile.
that's when Chemistry becomes physics and the projectile described a ballistic arc.
that's when it's kinetic energy

(Though for ease of reading I had considered using the term kinetic as well.
But I am a Chemist by training so...  )

In any event this can substitute for lack of human energy ( muscle power) .
This is why in 2017 a female, or a 70 yr old could kill a grown man in an open fight.

Something that would not have been possible in the Hunter gatherer society we are all designed for.

PS: I am very pleased with the "energy" this thread has shown. It's important folks think about these things.


----------

